# PC durchgebrannt?



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein riesen Problem:

Neulich wollte ich an meinen PC (hatte ihn ne Stunde früher angemacht) und er war aus. Dann wollte ich ihn wieder anschalten, aber es gab keine Reaktion.
Ich hab das Gehäuse aufgemacht und irgendwie stank es total.
Nach genauer Untersuchung stellte ich fest, dassder Gestank vermutlich vom Netzteil kam. Jetzt muss ich wissen, ob auch andere Komponenten dadurch beschädigt sein könnten, oder nicht.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso das passiert ist, da der PC ca. 2 Jahre einwandfrei lief...

Vielen Dank schonmal

Netnic

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Complex


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Wenn dein Netzteil durchgebrannt ist, kann es gut sein das auch andere Teile auch gestorben sind. 

Biste dir sicher das es wirklich das netzteil war?


----------



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

Ja so ziemlich,

es war in letzter Zeit ungewöhnlich warm, also habe ich die Seitenblende aucfgemacht, also ist es naheliegend.
Wär natürlich echt blöd,sollten Teile kaputt sein...


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Oktober 2004)

moin


Gebot hat recht, es könnte gut sein das andere komponenten zu viel Spannung ab bekommen haben.

Dir wird wohl nicht anderes übrig bleiben als dir ein Ersatznetzteil zu besorgen und zu testen. Aber vielleicht hast du auch Glück gehabt und es ist nichts weiter passiert.


Und das es 2 Jahre keine Probleme gab muss nciht heissen, denn irgendwann muss es ja mal kaputt gehen. Du hast wohl auch noch das Problem das deine Garantie dann wohl grad abgelaufen ist...

Wurde es vielleicht so warm weil der Lüfter im Netzteil kaputt war?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich weis ja net wie fit du in sachen elektrik usw. bist wund wie gut deine ausstattung ist.. aber evtl. einfach mal das netzteil prüfen ob die Sicherung geflogen ist... wenn ja sind deine Teile im normalfall alle noch ganz.... und wenn sie net geflogen is einfach mal die Spannungswerte messen.... wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst..kennste vielleicht auch jemanden der sich damit auskennt dann lass es den machen.


----------



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

na ja, das Netzteil bekomm ich morgen und dann muss ich sehen.
Wär seeehhhhhrrr ärgerlich, wenn die Festplatte kaputt wäre, da ich für einen Film (Fernsehen) mit Maya arbeiten muss...
Und fast alle meine Projekte waren drauf (das elementare hab ich zum Glück gesichert)

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Naja festplatten kann man wiederherstellen..... selbst wenn die Elektronik im eimer is kann man durch verschiedene verfahren die daten noch verarbeiten...  solange net die magnetscheibe wegschmilzt bleiben gute chancen


----------



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

kostet wahrscheinlich auch einiges...

Und von Elektrik hab ich garkeine Ahnung.
Na... man wird sehen


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

hab bisher keine platte wiederherstellen lassen ich hab keine ahnung was es kostet ^^ 

Aber steck sie mal an nen anderen pc und schau erstmal ob se noch geht  ^^


----------



## netnic (17. Oktober 2004)

Tja leider sind mir grad die PC's ausgegangen 
Aber wenn ich das Netzteil hab dann gehts (hoffentlich) rund!


----------



## alois (18. Oktober 2004)

Im Zweifel war nach 2 Jahren der Lüfter des Netzteils durch Staub so festgebacken dass er sich nicht mehr drehen wollte.


----------



## netnic (23. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt, aber mal eben 200€ oder mehr für einen vergleichbaren PC auszugeben ist schon doof, sollte er jetzt im Eimer sein. Außerdem wären dann meine Daten weg


----------



## Edemund (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Beschädigtes Netzteil bzw. beschädigte andere Komponenten != komplett zerstörte Festplatte.
Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem Notebook. Ich ging auch davon aus, dass meine Daten u.ä. unwiederbringlich verloren seien, was für mich ein ziemliches Problem gewesen wäre, da meine ganze Facharbeit zu dem Zeitpunkt nur auf der Festplatte lag und nirgendwo anders.
Habe mir dann bei Conrad ein IDE-Kabel für 2,5 '' Festplatten (Notebook) gekauft, die Festplatte an einen fremden PC angeschlossen und konnte alle relevanten Daten retten.
Damit kannst du evtl., wenn die Festplatte selbst nicht angegriffen ist, gut an deine Daten kommen.
Ist die Festplatte beschädigt, nützt nur noch der "Gang zum Fachmann". Dafür gibt es verschiedene Firmen, die dir deine Daten wiederholen können, aber ganz billig ist es natürlich nicht.
Die Ursache für das Durchbrennen einzelner Komponenten war bei meinem alten Notebook zum einen altersbedingter Verschleiß (was bei deinem Netzteil wohl auch in Frage kommt) und darüberhinaus übermäßige Hitzeentwicklung, da es in meinem Zimmer manchmal extrem warm werden kann und der Lüfter das mit der Zeit nicht mehr so gut geschafft hat.
Vielleicht trifft ja ähnliches auch auf deinen PC zu.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen, und dass du deine Daten wiederbekommst.


----------

